# 15 minute rabbit hunt!



## Antler&fish (Dec 25, 2015)

Went out this morning to hunt some bunnies. The hunt only lasted about 15 minutes and no more than 100 yards of walking. It is crazy how many bunnies there are right now in southwest Wyoming. I think I will take my bow next time to make sure the hunt lasts a little longer.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

Looks like some accurate shooting. Nice job!


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I drive from Kemmerer to Evanston once or twice a week and see tons of them along the roadside. Im actually thinking about going out and shooting a few.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

This year is just unreal for rabbits! If I weren't married, 2 kids, in school, etc. etc. etc. I'd probably be out everyday! This is just too fun!


----------

